
What You Can Learn About PR from Dave McClure - ntippmann
http://nibletz.com/2014/01/05/dave-mcclure-teaches-good-pr/
======
benjaminwootton
I don't understand why the first Tweet is offensive or disrespectful? Same
goes for the PG comments last week.

People are very quick to escalate stuff like this when there are enough real
injustices around where they could be targeting their time and efforts.

~~~
shiftpgdn
Because there is now a culture of co-opting or manufacturing outrage as part
of some sort of ridiculous social justice movement. Unfortunately twitter,
tumbler, etc gives idiots a loud mouthpiece for things like this when
previously they would have just been ignored.

~~~
mtrimpe
What if your local football team was trying to recruit more technically minded
people and tweeted this:

    
    
        YO GEEKTARDS: y u nerds no apply yet? only 6 days left!
    

Would it be 'manufacturing outrage' if you made a comment about that not being
the best way to go about things?

~~~
collyw
Wouldn't offend me, but I wouldn't expect them to get many applications
either.

------
phryk
Hi, I am Troy McClure and you are reading this in my voice.

~~~
notgoodrobot
Yep,yep. I misread the headline and read this hoping for insights from Troy
McClure. I really don't care about how a person on Twitter was offended by a
tweet. I learned nothing from this blog post.

